

Which are the most and least emotional countries in the world? - mcenedella
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/01/which-are-the-most-and-least-emotional-countries-in-the-world.html

======
byoung2
_The more times that people answer "yes" to questions such as "Did you smile
or laugh a lot yesterday?", the more emotional they're deemed to be._

Anger and sadness aren't emotions? The study seems to measure happiness and
not emotion...

